
Facebook Has Identified Ongoing Political Influence Campaign - runesoerensen
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/31/us/politics/facebook-political-campaign-midterms.html
======
techbio
Flexing its very real political power by showing its true calling as a social
antenna.

The grain of salt is that this is part of a "Charm Offensive" public relations
strategy emphasizing security at every opportunity.

The article image, of MZ before Congress, adds gravity to his position that
few were seriously commenting on at the time.

[https://realmoney.thestreet.com/articles/07/26/2018/facebook...](https://realmoney.thestreet.com/articles/07/26/2018/facebook-
evil-time-charm-offensive)

Edit:

Hint: Discoveries were few in number. Here's an account that was returned from
a FB search using the name ("Mindful Being") of an account that was flagged:
[https://www.facebook.com/mindfulbeing.us/](https://www.facebook.com/mindfulbeing.us/)

------
runesoerensen
Facebook has now posted the announcement referenced in the article:
[https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/07/removing-bad-actors-
on-...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/07/removing-bad-actors-on-facebook/)

